# back pain and osteomyopathy???????



## Rah

I am 16 weeks pg and have had distressing back pain, not something I usually suffer with. I went too see an osteomyopathy practitioner, used to be a chiropractor and she has done some manipulation which has helped. Some of it does involve pressing on my pelvis bones gently, it this safe? She has had 2 children and knows my history. Would this practitioner put me at risk? If this is not a good idea who can help with back pain.....painkillers not an option as clearly something is causing the pain. I drive to work 45 mins each way and sit at a desk all day! The pain is daily whenever I sit for more than 20 mins or so.

Desperate for some advice as don't want to lose my baby, nor want 5 months of crippling back pain....dilemma!

Sarah


----------



## oink

Hi

I would suggest that you carry on seeing the osteomyopathy practitioner, especially as it helped.

Just explain your worries to her and let her explain her ways of working to you.

Take care x


----------



## Rah

Thanks, I've been to doctors today and he referred me to physiotherapy. The osteomyopathy practitioner said I needed 4 months treatment at the cost of £700. I don't think we can afford to do this having paid £7000 for ivf and soon going down to one salary.

I hate that its cost impacting on a health decision but for now thats how it has to be.

I appreciate your feedback, at least I know what I've been doing is safe.

Sarah


----------

